# probiotic questions???



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

As some know Vito was diagnosed with cronic constipation, all blood work and test came back fine all levels are good. He doesn't drink enough water and needs to be on wet food (which is a battle in itself) Vet gave me some names of probiotics to look into, they all say for diarrhea and to firm stool, this is not our problem..lol. She also said to check to see if the food has Fructo digosaccharides, from what i read this would be the best supplement for him as it should promote healthy stools and for dogs who suffer from constipation. Does anyone have any knowledge of this product or can suggest a brand, or am i suppose to give him a probiotic????


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use this line:
The Wholistic Pet

I have used both of these without issues:
The Wholistic Pet

The Wholistic Pet

I also sometimes just give plain greek yogurt.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll look into them, do you know anything about the fructo stuff?? he won't eat yogurt, the other 3 love it but not him. He is getting picky over the weruva now too, went through 2 cans and now walking away..uugghhh, he is going to be the death of me


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I found a holistic vet in my area, that is the next step


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do not know anything about it. I have used Kifir before too though. 

What is his all time favorite treat? Can you break it up in his stuff where he can't deny it?

I would call in a holistic. Mine is awesome!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Many people do give probiotics with success, I, personally, am not one of them. Every time I try Lulu has problems where she did not before, so I stopped. The one I used once was IFlora Digestion formula by Pro Pets that was recommended by Karen. She recommended two others, one of which she uses with Hope, but I can't remember them, and I tried to look for the thread and can't find it. I have even tried just giving Lulu yogurt with probiotics, but she doesn't do well on that either and she can have dairy, so I'm guessing she is one of those strange ones that probiotics don't work for.  When I get a minute I'm going to google that ingredient your vet told you to look for. I'm curious about the benefit to Vito. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you. I'm just confused on how the probitoics are useful with consitpation. Most people use them for firming the stool, we need to opposite effect..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We use them for different things. Gibbs was getting yeast on his feet and it cured it. Not just stools etc


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Did some googling...a probiotic containing Bifidobacterium seems to be good for constipation, looking at the Nutramaxx Proviable


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Depending on the food you choose, you may also be getting a prebiotic and probiotic in the food. The problem with that is they can't always guarantee because it's in the food it's viable. Some food companies though do guarantee the viability of their pre and probiotic. I'm sure they know their production method doesn't kill it, so they fell confident guaranteeing that.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

we are trying to cut out kibble all together, he ate wet food for a few days and pooped beautifully 3 times...the problem is he eats it for a day or 2 and tires of it, he wants the kibble but they suggested royal canin RX food, I am not thrilled with this so were trying a differnt approach first, he is liking the weruva brand wet food but it doesn't contain a probiotic, and of course he is majorly picky


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Has raw already been suggested? I've read where a lot of people here that have had problems, switch to raw and for some it makes a big difference. It is definitely moist! And pumpkin is another that is supposed to help.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you getting different flavor of can or just one? Maybe he needs a change up as he gets bored of same one?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have tried a few flavors, the paw lickin chicken was the favorite, tried grandmas chicken eehh just ok with him, and another one with chicken and beef. Just picked up the steak, salmon, and bed and breakfast and a few cans of tiki dog. I did get a probiotic (hit my fav little store lunch time) I got Holistic pet organic digest all. has both the 2 above ingredients in it. They say it's one of the best and alot of people have success with it.

Angel, not down with the whole raw thing. Plus i have 4 and now have to feed them all the same as not t o have a problem, tried seperating them but only caused more problems. Please add referee to my resume.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> I have tried a few flavors, the paw lickin chicken was the favorite, tried grandmas chicken eehh just ok with him, and another one with chicken and beef. Just picked up the steak, salmon, and bed and breakfast and a few cans of tiki dog. I did get a probiotic (hit my fav little store lunch time) I got Holistic pet organic digest all. has both the 2 above ingredients in it. They say it's one of the best and alot of people have success with it.
> 
> Angel, not down with the whole raw thing. Plus i have 4 and now have to feed them all the same as not t o have a problem, tried seperating them but only caused more problems. Please add referee to my resume.


Oh, no, he likes raw! His daddy doesn't like it! But yet, he always wants to share "his" food with him. I try to tell him that their food is the best for them! He has spoiled him rotten! But then doesn't want to deal with him!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

lol, sounds familiar. They are all my husbands dogs until there's a problem


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> I have tried a few flavors, the paw lickin chicken was the favorite, tried grandmas chicken eehh just ok with him, and another one with chicken and beef. Just picked up the steak, salmon, and bed and breakfast and a few cans of tiki dog. I did get a probiotic (hit my fav little store lunch time) I got Holistic pet organic digest all. has both the 2 above ingredients in it. They say it's one of the best and alot of people have success with it.
> 
> Angel, not down with the whole raw thing. Plus i have 4 and now have to feed them all the same as not t o have a problem, tried seperating them but only caused more problems. Please add referee to my resume.


Sounds good!


----------

